# Mommy & Bear Chuyên Cung Cấp Các Sản Phẩm Mẹ & Bé Từ Úc, Nhật



## Thanhtung8995 (25/9/19)

LẦN ĐẦU LÀM MẸ

CÁI GÌ KHÓ - CỨ ĐỂ ĐÓ MOMMY & BEAR LO

MOMMY & BEAR chuyên bán lẻ & phân phối các sản phẩm mẹ và bé. Chúng tôi cung cấp tất cả các sản phẩm đồ sơ sinh, đồ dùng mẹ & bé phục vụ cho quá trình từ khi các mẹ mang bầu, sinh nở và chăm sóc các bé.

- Các sản phẩm được #xáchtay từ Úc, Nhật và các nhà phân phối lớn ở Việt Nam

- Các sản phẩm đều được Vận chuyển #Air #ĐẢMBẢO trên từng sản phẩm, #DATE xa như đang mua tại nước ngoài.

MOMMY & BEAR cam kết tất cả các sản phẩm từ Shop đều là hàng đạt chuẩn chất lượng

và giá cả hợp lý. Chính vì vậy, các phụ huynh hoàn toàn có thể an tâm và tin tưởng khi lựa chọn sử dụng sản phẩm tại MOMMY & BEAR nhé!

Những món đồ #MUST_HAVE cho bé các mom đã chuẩn bị hết chưa?

oint_right: Ghé ngay Shop MOMMY & BEAR để tham khảo những sản phẩm tốt nhất cho mẹ và bé nhé!

Cứ hàng mới về thì lại bay nhanh như một cơn gió, vậy nên các #mom tranh thủ đi nhaaa :kissing_heart:

:kaaba: Địa chỉ: 56 Bùi Văn Thêm, P.9, Q.Phú Nhuận, HCM

 Hotline: 0907 003 773 - Ms Trâm Anh

:stopwatch: Giờ mở cửa: 8h30 - 22h mỗi ngày


----------



## Thanhtung8995 (26/9/19)

đồ dùng mẹ & bé phục vụ cho quá trình từ khi các mẹ mang bầu, sinh nở và chăm sóc các bé.


----------



## Thanhtung8995 (27/9/19)

sản phẩm từ Shop đều là hàng đạt chuẩn chất lượng và giá cả hợp lý.


----------



## Thanhtung8995 (3/10/19)

các phụ huynh hoàn toàn có thể an tâm và tin tưởng khi lựa chọn sử dụng sản phẩm tại MOMMY & BEAR nhé!


----------

